# Survivor 5/2/12



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Boo-fricken-hoo. Cry baby Kat.

That girl is STOOOOOPID. With a capital STOOO. What did she expect was going to happen?

And did anyone else find the relationship with her cousin kinda creepy?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Boo-fricken-hoo. Cry baby Kat.
> 
> That girl is STOOOOOPID. With a capital STOOO. What did she expect was going to happen?
> 
> And did anyone else find the relationship with her cousin kinda creepy?


Yeah me and the wife were thinking kissing cousins! 
She had no clue at all that the blindside was on her!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Touche'. Whatever.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Man is that Kim ruthless! And what with the mustache?!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

This episode..... had too much creepy in it.

I noticed Kim's stache! Very creepy..... and gross

Kat and her cousin.... hrm..... creepy, way creepy.

Boo hoo Kat and the blindside, I'm sure she didn't think that was "funny" or exciting! But, I found it fantastic. She really acted like a brat throughout this episode. But, she's so stupid she hasn't a clue that acting like a brat so very openly is always going to bite you in the butt!


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

LMAO at her crying over being sent home before Christina and Tarzan when she was planning on doing the SAME thing to Sabrina.


Kim needs to somehow get to the final with Alicia and Christina to guarantee a win (honestly those two will lose to EVERYONE). I think Sabrina can beat just about any combination of the final 3. Chelsia might have a chance if Sabrina is out.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Slightly off topic, just one more episode before the Finale on May 13.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Kat was as dumb as a box of rocks. Kims stasch grosses me out.

Final three: Kim, Chelsea and Tarzan. Dudes vote Tarzan the winner.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

I am rooting for Kim all the way. Second choice is Tarzan.

<3 Kim and her mustache.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I love Kat, but she wasn't _that _cute this episode.
She deserved to go.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

What happened to cool beans? And what the HELL was with her crawling to her cousin? Was that some sort of kat/cat role play?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That exit interview was something else.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"I can't believe I lost to someone six years older than me! How embarrassing is that?" Oh my GOD, six years! Kim's like a dinosaur! 

I think Alicia gave Kat far too much credit (and Sabrina far too little) from this one challenge. Kim's heading down a slippery slope with Sabrina still in this game, and I think she feels her influence waning a bit.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> "I can't believe I lost to someone six years older than me! How embarrassing is that?" Oh my GOD, six years! Kim's like a dinosaur!


I mean, she's like, 28! That comment was so ridiculous. Does she really think that people lose all their abilities before 28 and that she should have beat Kim just because she's younger?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

laria said:


> That exit interview was something else.


And so was the first Ponderosa video!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Jolt said:


> Yeah me and the wife were thinking kissing cousins!


Perhaps that is prevalent in her family and why she is not too bright.

I will miss seeing her in her bikini, but look forward to seeing her cleaned up at tribal. Hopefully she won't overdo the makeup as some do.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Karma is a *****. Talk about blindsides at TC and get blindsided. Ouch!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Cool F'ing Beans!

I knew Kat was toast when she made that comment.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Maybe it was just the editing, but it appeared that Kim didn't look Kat in the eyes as she was ushered off.

If that's the case, then I think she lost Kat's vote. I know it sounds petty, but we're talking about Kat here.

And I think they were right to get rid of her. Kat's sole appeal is as the goofball cute chuck that all of the guys like, and thus she posed some sort of threat in the final vote.

But as is quite common these last few seasons, we have a clear winner, and we have a bunch of also-rans who simply refuse to even think about voting her out.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think Kat's vote is a throw-away vote at this point. She's too immature to actually vote using any kind of rationality at all. She will be the biggest butt-hurt jury member there. 

Blindsides aren't so funny and exciting when you're on the wrong side of one now are they Kat? LOL!!

If there's a way that Kim can get to the end with some combination of Tarzan, Alicia, and Christina it'll be a blow-out (minus Kat's vote of course). Sabrina has really taken a back seat since the merge, and I think Kim can make a better argument to the jury than Chelsea can.

I don't think that Kat would have gotten many votes from the jury - between the appendix and all the goofy dumb stuff she did and let's be honest here, the whole time she has been a pawn, nothing more. I think the smarter decision last night would have been to eliminate Alicia because I think that she can be a bit more manipulative and sow seeds of doubt and paranoia better than anyone else left which leads to irrational thinking and decisions.

The worst final 3 I could imagine would be Tarzan, Christina, and Alicia. It would be quite the fitting end to a pretty bad season though.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Maybe I'm cold hearted but I don't see the big deal in not selecting Christina and Tarzan for the reward. They have less than a week to go, deal with it. 

I love blind sides and this one was one of the best.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Dalton's recap

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-one-world-episode-12-kat-edorsson/


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> And so was the first Ponderosa video!


Linky, please?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Linky, please?


http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/2230126736/survivor-one-world-kat-arrives-at-ponderosa


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/2230126736/survivor-one-world-kat-arrives-at-ponderosa


Thanks! :up:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Last week, someone posited that Kim might be a tranny. Everytime I saw her on screen this week, that thought ran through my mind. 










I can totally see why!


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I watched Ponderosa, and while Kat is still kinda cute, I am so embarrassed that I was on Team Kat.

My apologies to everyone that watches or ever watched Survivor. Hell, my apologies to anyone that's ever watched TV.



I am so embarrassed!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

WAAAAHH!! Kat is the face of the entitled generation.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BradJW said:


> I watched Ponderosa, and while Kat is still kinda cute, I am so embarrassed that I was on Team Kat.
> 
> My apologies to everyone that watches or ever watched Survivor. Hell, my apologies to anyone that's ever watched TV.
> 
> ...


Me too. Fooled by the cute girl.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

If Kat had made it to the final three she would have had a chance at winning. From listening to comments from men on here, they are very willing to overlook stupidity when it comes to a cute woman. And the jury is full of men.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

JFriday said:


> WAAAAHH!! Kat is the face of the entitled generation.


Nonsense; she's the face of herself. She's an immature, borderline-narcissistic woman-child. But she doesn't represent anything or anybody but herself.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't think Tarzan is all that well liked by the other guys but I think it would be foolish to take him to the final 3 and give the jury guys the option of voting for him. Best to have an all female final 3 and take gender out of the voting equation.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I also noticed Kim stash and was laughing - is that really what I think it is.

The blind side was classic. You could tell Kat was getting very anxious with all talk about her at tribal. Although I was happy to see her go I am hoping they all gang up on Kim. I really can't believe they are not conspiring against her, or maybe they are not showing it. She has played a great game but if anybody thinks they can win against her in the end they are morons.


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

Many women have mustaches. Most of the time they're plucking, bleaching, shaving, or waxing them so you don't notice.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That and it's really easy to get a sunburn on your upper lip that darkens and makes it look like a mustache. I know this because it happened to me once.  They looked they were getting pretty fried during that hang over the water challenge.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

EscapeGoat said:


> Many women have mustaches. Most of the time they're plucking, bleaching, shaving, or waxing them so you don't notice.


And now we see why they do that. Lots of guys are total jerks.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

EscapeGoat said:


> Many women have mustaches. Most of the time they're plucking, bleaching, shaving, or waxing them so you don't notice.


And covering them with make-up.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tiams said:


> From listening to comments from men on here, they are very willing to overlook stupidity when it comes to a cute woman. And the jury is full of men.


I doubt that the men on the jury are enthralled by Kat at all. And I do not see her appeal to any other man. She looks inbred, and her relationship with her cousin affirms the notion. Why didn't she have a boyfriend or fiance who wanted to see her? I mean from outside of her gene pool?

And her Kattitude throughout the season has been, IMHO, the embodiment of the stereotype of the entitled generation of today's youth. There is no shame in displaying ignorance, and expects good things to just come to them, because that has been their life experience of no consequences for bad behaviour. :down:

And if she understood that "irony" isn't what the maid does with her laundry, she might be able to put her exile from the tribe into perspective. The tribe has spoken, and they want YOU out.

Buh-bye!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I mean, she's like, 28! That comment was so ridiculous. Does she really think that people lose all their abilities before 28 and that she should have beat Kim just because she's younger?


I said to my wife as soon as the challenge was shown that Kim would win. She is like the lightest person there, so she didn't have to hold as much weight as the others.

Christina actually impressed me with how long she lasted in it.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

getreal said:


> Why didn't she have a boyfriend or fiance who wanted to see her? I mean from outside of her gene pool?


That seems like a really weird thing to nitpick on. Everybody had somebody visit them who is important in their lives.

Sabrina, Kim, Christina, Alicia, and Chelsea all had family members visit them. Should they have all had boyfriends or fiances visit them as well?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That challenge sure did lend itself to some GREAT camera shots!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> I think Kat's vote is a throw-away vote at this point. She's too immature to actually vote using any kind of rationality at all. She will be the biggest butt-hurt jury member there.
> 
> Blindsides aren't so funny and exciting when you're on the wrong side of one now are they Kat? LOL!!
> 
> ...


I don't think Kim wins if she takes Tarzan.



VegasVic said:


> I don't think Tarzan is all that well liked by the other guys but I think it would be foolish to take him to the final 3 and give the jury guys the option of voting for him. Best to have an all female final 3 and take gender out of the voting equation.


Agreed.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Maybe I'm cold hearted but I don't see the big deal in not selecting Christina and Tarzan for the reward. They have less than a week to go, deal with it.


My wife and I talked about that too, and we both agree. I understand the feelings about Christina and her father, but if it was THAT important to her to spend more time with him, maybe she shouldn't have gone on the show in the first place.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

From Kat's bio on CBS.com on why she thinks she will win:



> My life has already played this game and I won. I have faced life and death situations at a very young age. I'm a fighter and I'll never quit. I'm very good at getting my way, talking people into things and ultimately marketing and selling myself. I may be a 22-year-old blonde but I'm much tougher than I look. I want to be the youngest female to ever win the game!


Also:


> My skills to manipulate and socialize will ultimately help me survive Survivor. I have always taken the "leader role" with my friends, family and co-workers. I build relationships, talk my way out of tickets, and socialize my way to the top. My skill set is very strong and it comes to me naturally, like breathing. I definitely think I will be an important member of the group.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I would have picked Christina and her father. Yes, she could have not gone on Survivor if she wanted to spend more time with him. But I looked at it like this: how many chances do she and her father have left to have an experience like this together? Having a celebratory lunch together in a beautiful locale on a TV show. He will be dead in a few years. Even Tarzan and his wife (and the other survivors with their respective loved ones) when the show is over can look forward to many trips, experiences, and events together. Christine and her dad don't.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Jury seems to be turning into Bitter Bettys and Kim is the target of their wrath. 

I would not take Tarzan to the end either which is sad cuz he is just as guilty as the girls. 




Is ANYONE going to look for the immunity idol?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Most satisfying blindside ever!

Blindsides are fun and exciting, right Kat? Touche!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Touche! lol


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

No one must be looking for the II, unless for some reason they didn't hide a new one when Troy used his. I almost forgot Kim has one.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> No one must be looking for the II, unless for some reason they didn't hide a new one when Troy used his. I almost forgot Kim has one.


Is she still hiding it in her crotch?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> No one must be looking for the II, unless for some reason they didn't hide a new one when Troy used his. I almost forgot Kim has one.


I have a feeling that Kim must have already told everybody and they just didn't show it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> But as is quite common these last few seasons, we have a clear winner, and we have a bunch of also-rans who simply refuse to even think about voting her out.


As is quite common these last few seasons, we have what SHOULD be a clear winner, and then we have a bunch of bitter jury members that all get together at Ponderosa and poison each others' attitudes, and then they come to final Tribal Council and they're not interested in respecting the person that played the best. Instead, they're selfishly trying to spite the person that "cost them their chance to win."


Snappa77 said:


> Is ANYONE going to look for the immunity idol?


I don't think there is another Hidden Immunity Idol available. Kim still has hers, and she's wisely keeping it secret. Troy played his two episodes ago, and if it had been placed back into the game, the winner of last week's reward challenge (Kim) would have been given a clue to locate it. However, since there is already one HII still in play, and only a couple tribal council's left where it can be played, I think they're not putting another one out there.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> http://www.cbs.com/shows/survivor/video/2230126736/survivor-one-world-kat-arrives-at-ponderosa


LOL. I couldn't understand a word she said in the car.

"Is that REAL ketchup?" No Kat, the show can't afford your ritzy "real" ketchup like you get from McDonalds.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

LordKronos said:


> LOL. I couldn't understand a word she said in the car.
> 
> "Is that REAL ketchup?" No Kat, the show can't afford your ritzy "real" ketchup like you get from McDonalds.


she also said "I got outwit".


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As is quite common these last few seasons, we have what SHOULD be a clear winner, and then we have a bunch of bitter jury members that all get together at Ponderosa and poison each others' attitudes, and then they come to final Tribal Council and they're not interested in respecting the person that played the best. Instead, they're selfishly trying to spite the person that "cost them their chance to win."
> 
> I don't think there is another Hidden Immunity Idol available. Kim still has hers, and she's wisely keeping it secret. Troy played his two episodes ago, and if it had been placed back into the game, the winner of last week's reward challenge (Kim) would have been given a clue to locate it. However, since there is already one HII still in play, and only a couple tribal council's left where it can be played, I think they're not putting another one out there.


I think there IS one available. If you remember, Troyzan tried to find it and then tried to trick everybody into thinking he had it. They were concerned enough that they threw some votes to Christina.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

tiams said:


> I would have picked Christina and her father. Yes, she could have not gone on Survivor if she wanted to spend more time with him. But I looked at it like this: how many chances do she and her father have left to have an experience like this together? Having a celebratory lunch together in a beautiful locale on a TV show. He will be dead in a few years. Even Tarzan and his wife (and the other survivors with their respective loved ones) when the show is over can look forward to many trips, experiences, and events together. Christine and her dad don't.


I'll preface this by saying I think Kat should have probably taken Tarzan and Christina, but knew she wouldn't because she doesn't have a sympathetic bone in her body.

That being said, I also don't quite understand the direness that people seem to apply to Christina's father, unless I just plain missed something.

I don't know much at all about kidney ailments and the sort, but I thought that Chirstina had said her father had a kidney transplant a year ago or within the last year or some such. From the little I've seen of it, I thought people's health took a drastic turn for the better shortly - within hours? - of a successful transplant surgery. He seemed to look pretty healthy from what they showed of him, and especially when he ran out, it didn't seem like he was in failing health.

I just don't get the 'he'll be dead in a couple of years' train of thought. For those with more knowledge of this, am I really off base? Or did I miss something that painted a much more dire picture from the broadcast?

Oh, and it looked like Tarzan's wife has had JUST a bit of work done herself! Their reunion was sweet though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WO312 said:


> I think there IS one available. If you remember, Troyzan tried to find it and then tried to trick everybody into thinking he had it. They were concerned enough that they threw some votes to Christina.


While it's possible, they've never shown us that a clue has been given. Troyzan went looking because ever since Russell Hantz, that's what you do. But it doesn't mean that there actually is anything hidden.

It's also possible that there is a HII hidden but nobody ever finds it, so any reference to it has been edited out of the show, since it doesn't affect the overall story.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> ...That being said, I also don't quite understand the direness that people seem to apply to Christina's father, unless I just plain missed something...


Christina specifically said he probably had 5-10 years to live. That's what we/they are going on.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I'll preface this by saying I think Kat should have probably taken Tarzan and Christina, but knew she wouldn't because she doesn't have a sympathetic bone in her body.
> 
> That being said, I also don't quite understand the direness that people seem to apply to Christina's father, unless I just plain missed something.
> 
> ...


Christina herself said he only has a few more years left.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I'll preface this by saying I think Kat should have probably taken Tarzan and Christina, but knew she wouldn't because she doesn't have a sympathetic bone in her body.
> 
> That being said, I also don't quite understand the direness that people seem to apply to Christina's father, unless I just plain missed something.
> 
> ...


When my brother had a kidney transplant in 1999, he was told that the average lifespan of a donated kidney was 10-15 years. That number could be increased or decreased depending on how closely the donated kidney matched, how diligent the donee is about taking the necessary medication, the age of the donee, the overall health of the donee, etc. My brother was 18 at the time. He's been fine ever since, and has shown no signs that he'll need another kidney anytime soon, but we all expect that he'll need another transplant sometime in the next 10 years or so.

Perhaps Christina's dad, because of his age and whatever condition caused him to need a transplant in the first place, was told not to expect his transplanted kidney to last past 5-10 years, and that he would likely not be eligible for another transplant at that point due to his age.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks, Devdog. That's the kind of information I was lacking.



I had heard the mention of 5-10 years, too, which is what confuses me about people talking about him like he's on his last leg and this might be the last chance they get to do anything with each other.

Sure, it's likely the only chance they'd get to do something like the reward on a TV show, but the same can be said about any of them. Five to ten years seems like a long time to make special memories.


I guess I must just be incredibly cold-hearted.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

tiams said:


> Christina herself said he only has a few more years left.





JLucPicard said:


> I guess I must just be incredibly cold-hearted.


Me too. Didn't Christina mention that she needs to START spending more time with her Dad? And the 5-10 years became "a few" when others said she should have been taken.

It did seem weird to me with all these cute young women, that no one had a boyfriend come. Don't know if they're married or not--maybe the husbands or boyfriends have to work and couldn't come.

It always seems odd to me that not seeing your dad or brother for 39 days brings out all these tears and all. Spouses, yes. I always think that whoever is married should get the loved ones visits, but they usually don't.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

loubob57 said:


> Is she still hiding it in her crotch?


No, she's just happy to see you.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> ...It did seem weird to me with all these cute young women, that no one had a boyfriend come. Don't know if they're married or not--maybe the husbands or boyfriends have to work and couldn't come.
> 
> It always seems odd to me that not seeing your dad or brother for 39 days brings out all these tears and all. Spouses, yes. I always think that whoever is married should get the loved ones visits, but they usually don't.


I would assume the producers have something to do with that. They'd rather it be family if at all possible.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> It always seems odd to me that not seeing your dad or brother for 39 days brings out all these tears and all. Spouses, yes. I always think that whoever is married should get the loved ones visits, but they usually don't.


After being subjected to these type of contions for 39 days, I would say that most people would get emotional seeing or talking to any close family member. I remember the first time we got to call home from basic training....I've never seen so many grown men cry like babies. It's tough to imagine unless you've been in a similar situation.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I would assume the producers have something to do with that. They'd rather it be family if at all possible.


Jeff had a tout (video tweet, I guess) explaining that the Survivor contestants get to say which family member they want, if they make it that far.

deb


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> LOL. I couldn't understand a word she said in the car.
> 
> "Is that REAL ketchup?" No Kat, the show can't afford your ritzy "real" ketchup like you get from McDonalds.


LOL!

I never watched those Ponderosa videos. That was great. Seems like a great place but after a couple of days you just want to go home already!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

debtoine said:


> Jeff had a tout (video tweet, I guess) explaining that the Survivor contestants get to say which family member they want, if they make it that far.
> 
> deb


Correct: Family. Not anybody they want such as boyfriends/friends/etc. That was my point.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Correct: Family. Not anybody they want such as boyfriends/friends/etc. That was my point.


I think I recall that friends have also been guests before. Wasn't it Johnny Fairplay's friend who brought "news" of his grandmother's death?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think Coach had them bring his assistant coach.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

LordKronos said:


> LOL. I couldn't understand a word she said in the car.
> 
> "Is that REAL ketchup?" No Kat, the show can't afford your ritzy "real" ketchup like you get from McDonalds.


I agree. I need subtitles, because I couldn't understand anything either.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Correct: Family. Not anybody they want such as boyfriends/friends/etc. That was my point.


I don't think this is the case. On the show, Jeff refers to guests as "loved ones".

A loved one can be anyone.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tiams said:


> And the jury is full of men.


Stupid men.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> It always seems odd to me that not seeing your dad or brother for 39 days brings out all these tears and all. Spouses, yes. I always think that whoever is married should get the loved ones visits, but they usually don't.


I guess you were never in the military. I felt that way in boot camp, partially due to the isolation of the outside world.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dhelsley said:


> I agree. I need subtitles, because I couldn't understand anything either.


I think I understood everything she said in the car.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I think I understood everything she said in the car.


Well, I guess you're better than me at that sort of stuff. But after listening to it about 6 times I'm starting to piece it together, and holy crap. If I'm not mistaken, she sounded like she thought that was becoming her real life and now she has to come back to the real world and she doesn't want to.


----------



## dhelsley (Sep 28, 2004)

stalemate said:


> I think I understood everything she said in the car.


It was all just a muffled mess. I have an easier time understanding Kenny on South Park.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dhelsley said:


> It was all just a muffled mess. I have an easier time understanding Kenny on South Park.


lol

it is possible that my ears are just trained for "*******"


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

getreal said:


> And her Kattitude throughout the season has been, IMHO, the embodiment of the stereotype of the entitled generation of today's youth. There is no shame in displaying ignorance, and expects good things to just come to them, because that has been their life experience of no consequences for bad behaviour.


Goodness. The condemnation of a whole generation due to the actions of one ditsy blonde.

Darn kids these days! It's that rock and roll music, I tell ya! And all that dancing! It leads to sex!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

What a fun episode! It's always sweet when someone gets their just desserts, and Kat got that in spades 

Kim better keep winning immunity. I don't think the remaining can be so stupid as to not vote her out if they have the chance.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jradosh said:


> Kim better keep winning immunity. I don't think the remaining can be so stupid as to not vote her out if they have the chance.


Have you watch this season? Oh that is right, most of the men are already voted out and on the jury.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

steve614 said:


> I don't think this is the case. On the show, Jeff refers to guests as "loved ones".
> 
> A loved one can be anyone.


I wasn't clear but my point is that I assume the producers HIGHLY encourage that it be a family member rather than just a friend or boy friend because its better T.V.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> "Is that REAL ketchup?" No Kat, the show can't afford your ritzy "real" ketchup like you get from McDonalds.


I've experienced some really crappy ketchup. I spent a summer in Israel and the ketchup was more like tomato paste. I spent a weekend with one family and they had two bottles of ketchup on the table at dinner. They had moved there from the US and the kid loved Heinz ketchup, which you couldn't get in Israel. The Heinz was for him and the other ketchup was for everyone else. When I got back home I mailed him the largest bottle of Heinz I could find.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> I've experienced some really crappy ketchup. I spent a summer in Israel and the ketchup was more like tomato paste. I spent a weekend with one family and they had two bottles of ketchup on the table at dinner. They had moved there from the US and the kid loved Heinz ketchup, which you couldn't get in Israel. The Heinz was for him and the other ketchup was for everyone else. When I got back home I mailed him the largest bottle of Heinz I could find.


All true.

But somehow I doubt your experience relates in any way to Kat's worldly experience.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> WAAAAHH!! Kat is the face of the entitled generation.


Funny, but that was my EXACT thought. It's all about me. wahh wahhh. I take the two girls because I would rather spend time with them. I love seeing a good blindside, but when it's me...wahhhh...wahhh, I cry and blame everyone else.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Kim is definitely the traditional "best player" this season, but considering this group, I think she may have some issues in getting votes at the end. She's going to have to make sure she has the right two sitting next to her while making sure those she does get voted out don't hate her. If she had a jury of those that would vote based on objective game play, she would probably win quite easily, but I think she's going to have a jury that takes things more personally and that could be a hurdle for her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Kim is definitely the traditional "best player" this season, but considering this group, I think she may have some issues in getting votes at the end. She's going to have to make sure she has the right two sitting next to her while making sure those she does get voted out don't hate her. If she had a jury of those that would vote based on objective game play, she would probably win quite easily, but I think she's going to have a jury that takes things more personally and that could be a hurdle for her.


I'm not sure any of the guys on the jury (except maybe Jay) could really be mad at Kim. Kim was never really in an alliance with the guys, so the fact that they all got picked off first shouldn't give the guys reason to be bitter at Kim.

However, now that Kim is having to cannibalize her own group, there are going to be bitter people going back to Ponderosa and infecting the jury pool. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out. I think if Kim gets rid of likable players (Sabrina, Chelsea) in order to sit next to less-liked players at the end, that could actually backfire on her.

Also interesting is the Tarzan problem. If Tarzan were in the final three, would he get all the guy votes just because he's a guy? Or would all the guys not vote for him because he sided with the women and helped get all the guys out?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure any of the guys on the jury (except maybe Jay) could really be mad at Kim. Kim was never really in an alliance with the guys, so the fact that they all got picked off first shouldn't give the guys reason to be bitter at Kim.
> 
> However, now that Kim is having to cannibalize her own group, there are going to be bitter people going back to Ponderosa and infecting the jury pool. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out. I think if Kim gets rid of likable players (Sabrina, Chelsea) in order to sit next to less-liked players at the end, that could actually backfire on her.
> 
> Also interesting is the Tarzan problem. If Tarzan were in the final three, would he get all the guy votes just because he's a guy? Or would all the guys not vote for him because he sided with the women and helped get all the guys out?


I don't know. I know the guys who got voted off early were certainly not fans of Tarzan. I think I the guys probably wouldn't have any reason not to vote for Kim. I agree, she might have to worry about the girls. I know Kat is going to be pissed.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Goodness. The condemnation of a whole generation due to the actions of one ditsy blonde.


"the embodiment of the stereotype" was critical in that quote which you misrepresented as condemnation. 
I accept your apology.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure any of the guys on the jury (except maybe Jay) could really be mad at Kim. Kim was never really in an alliance with the guys, so the fact that they all got picked off first shouldn't give the guys reason to be bitter at Kim.


Kim manipulated Troy into getting rid of Mike, which really doomed the men.



DevdogAZ said:


> Also interesting is the Tarzan problem. If Tarzan were in the final three, would he get all the guy votes just because he's a guy? Or would all the guys not vote for him because he sided with the women and helped get all the guys out?


I doubt that Tarzan would be treated favorably because he's the only one left wearing a banana hammock (or have the skid marks retired the hammock?).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Can the "producers" at Ponderosa tell these babies to grow up!?! lol


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

If you've watched the Ponderosa videos, have you noticed that Mike seems to want nothing to do with anyone else? He was asleep on the couch when Kat arrived and always seems to be eating at a separate table from everyone else.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

jradosh said:


> All true.
> 
> But somehow I doubt your experience relates in any way to Kat's worldly experience.


Maybe she was thinking of this:


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

getreal said:


> "the embodiment of the stereotype" was critical in that quote which you misrepresented as condemnation.
> I accept your apology.


I took your meaning as Kat _justifying_ that stereotype.

If I misinterpreted your intention, I do, indeed, apologize, sir.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I think I understood everything she said in the car.


Obviously, you have had more experience dealing with crying women than the rest of us guys.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Obviously, you have had more experience dealing with crying women than the rest of us guys.


Yeah, "sob speak" is the only term I can come up with.
Upset women and little kids speak it fluently.
I do not.

Reminded me of that mother/daughter phone commercial. UGH.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pmyers said:


> That challenge sure did lend itself to some GREAT camera shots!


I'm shocked that all the people here in love with Chelsea didn't die of happiness at minute 33 

Even Tarzan called Kim "boss Lady". I don't think there will be any doubt at final tribal who was running the show.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Kablemodem said:


> If you've watched the Ponderosa videos, have you noticed that Mike seems to want nothing to do with anyone else? He was asleep on the couch when Kat arrived and always seems to be eating at a separate table from everyone else.


Wasn't he sick? He seemed to mix with them the next day when he felt better.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JFriday said:


> Wasn't he sick? He seemed to mix with them the next day when he felt better.


Yeah they mentioned he was on antibiotics or something when they left to go to Savaii.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I'm shocked that all the people here in love with Chelsea didn't die of happiness at minute 33


I've already deleted it. What happened?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

jradosh said:


> I've already deleted it. What happened?


Camera panned her from bottom to top. Nothing worth undeleting and rewatching. Been there, did that.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jradosh said:


> I've already deleted it. What happened?





jay_man2 said:


> Camera panned her from bottom to top. Nothing worth undeleting and rewatching. Been there, did that.


Just a close-up, HD, shot of her bikini bottom.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I loved Chelsea in the first episode, when she was snatching up chickens and being gorgeous.

Since then, she hasn't done much in the game, and we have learned that her boobs are fake.

I still like her; her accent reminds me of my college days. But I no longer _like_ like her.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

based on some of the Ponderosa videos:


Spoiler



the guys are well aware that Kim is running the show and that she is the clear-cut winner. They have zero respect for Tarzan in terms of game play, nor do they think Alicia or Christina are worth much of anything either. I think, based on Ponderosa, that the game is still Kim's to lose from the jury's perspective. Kat is REALLY butt-hurt over Kim betraying her, she may not give Kim her vote.



Only 2 nights left!


----------

